

Spotify Knows Me Better Than I Know Myself - tmorton
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/spotify-knows-me-better-than-i-know-myself/

======
dan1234
I wonder why spotify doesn't just buy up last.fm? They've been collecting and
analysing such data for years (the spotify app even has the option to send
data to last.fm).

